# Sandra is the Spirit of MAC contest winner!



## Janice (May 26, 2008)

The winner of the Spirit of MAC Contest is Sandra V aka *Miss Pumpkin* on Specktra.Net. 







Congratulations Sandra! You are truly a "MAC" babe, your submission was selected by our private panel as the entry that most embodies the MAC Spirit. 

 Quote:

 *Being a MAC addict is... being creative, being yourself, letting your make up become your trademark. Using your imagination, experimenting the colours, the textures, the products. Being innovative and classy. Being seductive and confident. Letting the brushes enhance your beauty. Thinking of makeup as a reflection of your personality. Romantic, discreet, bold, trendry, retro, punk. There is a MAC for everyone. Being a MAC addict is... being MAC-nific!* 
 
Thank you all who submit an entry to our contest, we were truly overwhelmed by the outstanding quality of entries. We look forward to bringing more of these contests to the site.


----------



## prettysecrets (May 26, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## natalie75 (May 26, 2008)

Amazing photo!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 26, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 26, 2008)

Congrats...
How many entries were there? Who were judges? etc...


----------



## christineeee_ (May 26, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 26, 2008)

congrats...so happy with the winner..that picture is amazing.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 27, 2008)

congratulations!! she's definately deserving, gorgeous picture!!


----------



## neezer (May 27, 2008)

congrats sandra, your picture and description is fab


----------



## hr44 (May 27, 2008)

Congrats! Love the whole feel of the entry. Fab picture. =)


----------



## darkishstar (May 27, 2008)

Amazing! and Congrats!!!


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 27, 2008)

Awesome picture!!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations!  Use it well!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 27, 2008)

Ya lucky duck! Good job!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 27, 2008)

Congrats! Love your entry!


----------



## glassy girl (May 27, 2008)

Wow she is so amazing glad she won!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 27, 2008)

Yay Miss Pumpkin! Congratulations. Love the pic.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

Amazing picture!!! Congrats!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 27, 2008)

I'm sooooooooo happy!!! Thank you soooooo much Specktra.net! This just made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will definitely post lots of new FOTD's with the new MAC products!!!


----------



## Buttercup (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations Miss Pumpkin! Beautiful photo!


----------



## user79 (May 27, 2008)

I love that look Sandra! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## slowdear (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## nai (May 27, 2008)

congrats! your definition was right on the money!


----------



## Bonbonroz (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## redambition (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations Miss Pumpkin!


----------



## COBI (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations!  The picture is great.

I see that a lot of the people are now posting their entries under FOTDs.  Thanks to all for sharing their entries.


----------



## glam8babe (May 27, 2008)

congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the pic


----------



## melliquor (May 27, 2008)

You look gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## PomPoko (May 27, 2008)

Well done!! Your entry was awesome :hearts:


----------



## User93 (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!! You are sooooo beautiful, love your pic! 
Mis felicitaciones


----------



## Divinity (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## n_c (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 27, 2008)

Congrats! And too many obnoxious questions... do we get to see the other entries? And show us what you win when it arrives!


----------



## perfect010 (May 27, 2008)

awww congrats! im so happy for u! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovee that pic of u wit all the makeup. hehe


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## kittycatliss (May 27, 2008)

Good Job 
Congrats


----------



## damsel (May 27, 2008)

congrats! awesome pic


----------



## swt_int3ntions (May 27, 2008)

congrats! great photo!


----------



## delidee32 (May 27, 2008)

Congrats on your win


----------



## nikki (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful picture!!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## 1QTPie (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful picture congratulations!


----------



## Janice (May 28, 2008)

Members have been sharing their entries in the FOTD forum, you can catch the others there if interested.


----------



## frankenstain (May 28, 2008)

Congrats, thats a hot picture. Thats why I didn't enter. I'm not this creative!


----------



## astronaut (May 28, 2008)

I freaking love her picture. Must... COPYYYYY

LOL


----------



## Emmi (May 28, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## concertina (May 28, 2008)

*BEAUTIFUL* picture and *perfect* entry; that encapsulates MAC to a T!! 

Big Congrats! Can't wait to see your FOTDs!


----------



## msmack (May 28, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## kaddy (May 29, 2008)

Congrats Sandra


----------



## anickia (May 29, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2008)

congratulations sandra!


----------



## frocher (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations Sandra!


----------



## ApropoMakeup (Jun 1, 2008)

congratulations! a very hot pic


----------

